# bose amp location?... i searched



## Speeddoesntkill (Oct 19, 2008)

im trying to locate the factory amp in my 01 coupe... i searched and found nothing


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: bose amp location?... i searched (Speeddoesntkill)*

It's behind the rear passenger (Right) side panel where the First Aid kit is located.


----------



## Speeddoesntkill (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: bose amp location?... i searched (bauch1425)*

thanks a bunch
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speeddoesntkill (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: bose amp location?... i searched (Speeddoesntkill)*

ok heres another question. how do i get to it?


----------



## Speeddoesntkill (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: bose amp location?... i searched (Speeddoesntkill)*

i dont wanna break anything trying to get panels off


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: bose amp location?... i searched (Speeddoesntkill)*

You've got to remove the rear seat cushion. This comes off by pulling straight up from the two sides. Next the right side seat back will have to come out. I believe you undo two (big) bolts, including the one for the seatbelt and seatbelt latch. 
The next step is to find your deepest 17mm socket and remove the striker pin (where the seat back latched to). Once you've got that screwed off and the little black trim ring removed, it's a matter of unsnapping the panel. You will have to use quite a bit of force, but be careful not to break anything. The clips are large/metal and come out rather violently.
Btw, you should invest in a Bentley manual if you intend on doing things like this a lot.


----------



## Speeddoesntkill (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: bose amp location?... i searched (bauch1425)*

again thank you.. im planning on getting a manual just havent gotten around to it yet. only had the car about a month


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol I had my manual before I actually picked up the car. you can get it off of amazon for a decent price usually.


----------

